# Elite Member



## Harry Potter (Sep 15, 2009)

How do I become an Elite Member.


----------



## DubRules (Sep 15, 2009)

money money moneyyyyyyy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

lmao!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 15, 2009)

Try this link:

https://www.rollitup.org/payments.php


----------



## duguP (Sep 15, 2009)

Well well well, if it isnt Harry Potta! By the looks of that scar on your face, it looks as if you are already elite, sir!

$$$$$$


----------



## duguP (Sep 15, 2009)

I think its 5 bucks a month or somethin


----------



## Harry Potter (Sep 15, 2009)

I did send money. At the bottom of the page I took the link and paid $20.00 to hydroponics. Haven't heard a thing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

20 bucks more says you get a response


----------



## Harry Potter (Sep 15, 2009)

Did I do it right, or did I just donate 20 bucks for the experience?


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 15, 2009)

come to chicago ill let you join my gang for free


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 15, 2009)

whats really fucking my head up is 
i cant beleave noone thought of that name before you 
+rep on that alone


----------



## Harry Potter (Sep 15, 2009)

My magic wand is hemp and Phoenix feather.


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 15, 2009)

im not understanding why anyone would want tobe an elite member
please exsplain why
do you get better info or something


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

no, no better info


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> no, no better info


it cant get any beter then the info i gat now
it's not like if i ask a qustion anyone ever say's you have to pay for that in the elite section


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 15, 2009)

People who pay for Elite membership might be doing it so that they can close their own threads. Or maybe so they can see everyone who reps them. Or MAYBE because they want to contribute to the site that they enjoy so much. 

These are all just guesses, mind you


----------



## PadawanBater (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting an elite membership. Really it's cheap as fuck, $5...


----------



## stronggenetics (Sep 16, 2009)

cost me 5 bucks kinda nice to be able to close threads


----------



## Harry Potter (Sep 16, 2009)

I still want to know, did i do it the right way? Are things are just slow around here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2009)

Try donating 20 more and see what happens


----------



## Harry Potter (Sep 16, 2009)

I would if someone that is a member says that is the way it works.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2009)

.........


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 16, 2009)

I would contact admin through private message, it's faster than waiting for them to respond to you in a thread they may or may not see.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 17, 2009)

Well apparently it take along ass time to get your elite thing active.. Ive been waiting about a week now


----------



## matsuwa (Sep 17, 2009)

If it makes you feel better, your elite to me


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 17, 2009)

I do actually feel slightly better now.... ty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 17, 2009)

wouldn't hold my breath on the donations....I donated too


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2009)

i am trying to contact rollitup right now to make sure he is aware of this.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks fdd.......

I just made that raddest browinies ever...... I think i put too much weed in tho. I put 21gs of some fresh juicy fruit bud in 1/2 cup of canola oil... Crock potted it for 2 1/2 hours.. I'm stoked that the browinies taste fire and im high as fuck... I really never knew that to be possible... (not used to eatin weed).. 

Hey this might be an idea for you guys that waiting on ur elite memberships.. Go make some browinies LOL........


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Thanks fdd.......
> 
> I just made that raddest browinies ever...... I think i put too much weed in tho. I put 21gs of some fresh juicy fruit bud in 1/2 cup of canola oil... Crock potted it for 2 1/2 hours.. I'm stoked that the browinies taste fire and im high as fuck... I really never knew that to be possible... (not used to eatin weed)..
> 
> Hey this might be an idea for you guys that waiting on ur elite memberships.. Go make some browinies LOL........


it appears everyone's has kicked in but yours. now you can try to pm him.


----------



## Harry Potter (Sep 17, 2009)

fdd2blk
When you say everyone's has kicked in but yours. who is yours?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2009)

Harry Potter said:


> fdd2blk
> When you say everyone's has kicked in but yours. who is yours?


the person i quoted, and anyone else who's been waiting. i spoke with rollitup and he said 10 new ones kicked in this morning.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the person i quoted, and anyone else who's been waiting. i spoke with rollitup and he said 10 new ones kicked in this morning.


Problem is you guys dont follow directions and put your username in the form where it asks you, everyone that puts their name in the form is automatically added when i run the script.

YOU NEED TO PUT YOUR USERNAME IN THE FORM.


----------



## SoulMole (Sep 17, 2009)

Why can't i just paypal you money to become elite?


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Because Paypal doesnt like our website.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2009)

boooooooooo paypal.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 18, 2009)

So i what do i need to do..


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 18, 2009)

private message me your order ID along with email so I can validate it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> So i what do i need to do..


Go here:

https://www.rollitup.org/payments.php

and to pay by credit card you go here:

http://www.hydroponicz.net/donation-p-434.html?zenid=f9r7or7iv7k2jtt6pnid9vvju0

Whatever you do, don't forget to put your user name in the form. If you forget...well, let's just say you don't want to know what happens if you forget


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 18, 2009)

The problem being that if you guys dont enter your username in the form then I dont know who to elite. Then you guys start a thread up saying that you never got upgraded.... well how do you expect me to upgrade your account if I dont know who you are ? I try to cross reference email addy's but that gets me no where fast.


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 18, 2009)

maybe im hard of seeing but where does it say to become an elite member click here
i dont see it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> maybe im hard of seeing but where does it say to become an elite member click here
> i dont see it





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Go here:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/payments.php
> 
> ...



The first link describes what an elite membership entails, and at the very bottom it gives an address for you to send money orders to.

The second link is the website that you can use to pay via credit card. Towards the bottom of the page it says:

*Each quantity is worth $1, if you would like to donate $100 put quantity in as 100

and right under that is a place for you to select your quantity (minimum 5) and add it to your cart. 
*


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 18, 2009)

do they ever just gives someone elite status just as a test drive


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> do they ever just gives someone elite status just as a test drive


You mean let you test it out before you pay for it?  A month is only 5 bucks, if you want to just try it out you can buy elite status for a month, if you don't like it, you don't have to renew.


----------



## SoulMole (Sep 18, 2009)

rollitup said:


> Because Paypal doesnt like our website.


Wait..what? Make a paypal account based on an email address, like gmail. You then post your email address here on the website that you have a paypal account with. 
People like myself will then paypal money to that email address.
How does that process have anything to do with this website? 
BTW - I get donations via paypal for a forum i own all the time and it has absolutely no connection with what my website is about, they don't even know. I give members my email address and they send me $20. You saying that paypal doesnt like your website makes no sense to me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2009)

SoulMole said:


> Wait..what? Make a paypal account based on an email address, like gmail. You then post your email address here on the website that you have a paypal account with.
> People like myself will then paypal money to that email address.
> How does that process have anything to do with this website?
> BTW - I get donations via paypal for a forum i own all the time and it has absolutely no connection with what my website is about, they don't even know. I give members my email address and they send me $20. You saying that paypal doesnt like your website makes no sense to me.


Makes perfect sense to me. 

What doesn't make sense is suggesting that anyone give away their personal info on a marijuana growing forum. The email address will be linked to his paypal account...which will obviously be linked to him in real life, if he plans on accessing that money.

Sounds like a great way to burn yourself out.


----------



## SoulMole (Sep 18, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> What doesn't make sense is suggesting that anyone give away their personal info on a marijuana growing forum. The email address will be linked to his paypal account...which will obviously be linked to him in real life, if he plans on accessing that money.
> 
> Sounds like a great way to burn yourself out.


I didnt know it was illegal to be associated with a growing forum...
And if you're dumb enough to make a huge website about growing while you're doing it you deserve to get burnt.
No matter what there is a trail, what like taking peoples credit card info and charging them doesn't trace back to his person?? No matter what he is putting himself out there, unless he actually isnt doing anything illegal..and if he isnt doing anything illegal he should post an email address that we can pay pal to.
But i guess its just a couple bucks from me the site is losing as I am sure no one else is waiting for a legit way to help the website out.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 18, 2009)

SoulMole said:


> I didnt know it was illegal to be associated with a growing forum...
> And if you're dumb enough to make a huge website about growing while you're doing it you deserve to get burnt.
> No matter what there is a trail, what like taking peoples credit card info and charging them doesn't trace back to his person?? No matter what he is putting himself out there, unless he actually isnt doing anything illegal..and if he isnt doing anything illegal he should post an email address that we can pay pal to.
> But i guess its just a couple bucks from me the site is losing as I am sure no one else is waiting for a legit way to help the website out.


lol, so paypal is the only thing keeping you from contributing to this site? What a lame excuse


----------



## SoulMole (Sep 18, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, so paypal is the only thing keeping you from contributing to this site? What a lame excuse


Yes, it is actually. I wont give my CC to people that are so sketchy they wont even accept paypal. If they are too lazy to setup a paypal account then I am to lazy to go to the store or bank to get a money order to snail mail it to them.(wait..where does the snail mail go?? How does he cash them without getting burnt? Personal information is posted here on the forum??)

What is lame is the excuses I am hearing about not making it EASY for people to send you guys their money. 
Anyway, have a good day man. We dont have to battle it out about paypal or credit cards or anything else. It wont change the fact that I wont donate until its convenient to do so and obviously I cannot convince you guys to let me give you my money. Go roast a bowl and enjoy your Friday. Cheers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2009)

SoulMole said:


> I didnt know it was illegal to be associated with a growing forum...
> And if you're dumb enough to make a huge website about growing while you're doing it you deserve to get burnt.
> No matter what there is a trail, what like taking peoples credit card info and charging them doesn't trace back to his person?? No matter what he is putting himself out there, unless he actually isnt doing anything illegal..and if he isnt doing anything illegal he should post an email address that we can pay pal to.
> But i guess its just a couple bucks from me the site is losing as I am sure no one else is waiting for a legit way to help the website out.



wtf?


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 20, 2009)

Think twice before donating!!! Your supporting Rollitups heroin habit...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2009)

flipsidesw said:


> Think twice before donating!!! Your supporting Rollitups heroin habit...


OMG, you're on to us.


----------



## Harry Potter (Sep 21, 2009)

so the truth finally comes out!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2009)

Hahaha...I think fdd was joking, and I hope you were too


----------



## Harry Potter (Sep 21, 2009)

korsh 
7 8 9 10


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2009)

ARe you trying to cast a magic spell or something?


----------



## Harry Potter (Sep 21, 2009)

a reply has to be at least 10 letters long.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 21, 2009)

bs .


----------



## Harry Potter (Sep 22, 2009)

the computer must have lied to me.


----------

